# Burrator Explore.



## dairylicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Headed out for a walk and decided to Detour of the road to check out a bridge I could see just out of the water.On heading down I noticed what look looked like a green lane (One of my interests) And decided to follow it At the end was Longstone manor the History of which is covered by Gray bags but briefly: Original manor Probably built in 1500 by John Elford and in Elford hands till 1895 When the dam was built and the roof removed to save on rates.
After exploring this site I continued to follow the lane as far much as possible eventually reaching sheepstor (Shittlestor) I headed round the and picked up a track on the far side. Following this lead to what I initially guessed to be an access peir of some sort but the two H bars sticking out of the ground and the large chain made me think and on researching I discovered:
"Work started on raising both the Burrator and Sheepstor Dams by 10 feet in December 1923. This would enlarge the capacity from 668 million gallons to 1,026 million. The work was financed by the Government as part of an unemployment relief programme. A suspension bridge was erected by Messrs Orr, Watt & Company, of Motherwell ion Scotland, near Burrator Dam to carry traffic while the work proceeded."
There was a sign at each end stating a weight limit of 10 tons and no Chas-a-banc!.
"However, that apparently did not deter Mr Russell Lillicrap, a timber merchant from Horrabridge, who drove his traction engine towing a threshing machine across it. The weight stretched the cables so much that they had to be repaired" a further trudge discovered at a guess a meter of some sort and what appeared to be a quarry. I hope this is of interest . 



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr






Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr



Untitled by romart2011, on Flickr


----------



## Wallsey (Oct 31, 2011)

I completed the TEN TORS expedition in 1965 as a 16 year old Junior Leader. We had to cover 50 miles in 2 days. Camped overnight next to Burrator reservoir and washed my feet in there.


----------



## dairylicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Wallsey said:


> I completed the TEN TORS expedition in 1965 as a 16 year old Junior Leader. We had to cover 50 miles in 2 days. Camped overnight next to Burrator reservoir and washed my feet in there.


I trained for ten tors but never got to do it :-(. Done a horse ride that went over the dam though .


----------



## Timmy (Oct 31, 2011)

just as good during the night time... went up during the summer months when the water was low and thought a spot of midnight photography was in order... 

pointless starting up another thread... as the admin goes mental just being its one photo!


----------



## dairylicked (Nov 1, 2011)

That looks amazing  Guessing the sun hadn't long gone down? Good effort to difficult to catch shots like that


----------



## strokesboy21 (Nov 1, 2011)

good picsy might have to pop up myself and take a look timmy u free lol


----------



## Timmy (Nov 1, 2011)

dairylicked said:


> That looks amazing  Guessing the sun hadn't long gone down? Good effort to difficult to catch shots like that



the glowing orange is the city lights of Plymouth  but i believe this was 11pm (ish) on a summers evening 

tho its alittle noisey with the small dots in the picture this was a couple of minutes before... shooting other way  






it was pitch black up there i even walked into the water thinking it was more drained... next time ill use my torch to see where im going


----------



## dairylicked (Nov 1, 2011)

Timmy said:


> the glowing orange is the city lights of Plymouth  but i believe this was 11pm (ish) on a summers evening
> 
> tho its alittle noisey with the small dots in the picture this was a couple of minutes before... shooting other way
> 
> ...



Good idea.  I hadn't thought of that but must have a wonder up at night myself.And sod the noise I'm not gonna be fussy. its still a good pic .


----------



## Lolpeacock (Nov 1, 2011)

Yo Dairylicked! Another junior ted here! JLRE at dover 1970/71


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 1, 2011)

Some good stuff there, dl...interesting remains.


----------



## dairylicked (Nov 3, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Some good stuff there, dl...interesting remains.



Thank you FL  I do like coming across things and finding out what they are how they looked/worked.


----------



## dairylicked (Nov 3, 2011)

Lolpeacock said:


> Yo Dairylicked! Another junior ted here! JLRE at dover 1970/71



Hi Lolpeacock


----------

